# Basswood Santa



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

Was not able to finish this by Christmas so I have a jump on this year. It is a wall hanging and will use a natural finish. It is 6" x 10 1/2 "


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Sort of see the resemblance. LOL Mighty fine Job! Welcome to LJ"s


----------



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

> Sort of see the resemblance. LOL Mighty fine Job! Welcome to LJ"s
> 
> - rad457


Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Excellent work!

Claude


----------

